# Address on the label



## lra (May 2, 2013)

I'm wondering how to put address on the B&B label. I've seen some of the soaps have either:
1. full address (street address, city, state and zip)
2. po box with city, state and zip
3. only city, state and zip

I know that it is required to put full address with city, state and zip by FDA. and it is ok to put only city, state and zip if your business is listed on the phone book. But po box? 

I like #2 and 3 because I'm kinda paranoid. I don't want strangers come to knock on my door.

Can I put po box for labeling?


----------



## Lindy (May 3, 2013)

You can use a PO address for labeling...


----------



## melstan775 (May 3, 2013)

Is that only in Canada Lindy or USA can use a PO box too?


----------



## lra (May 3, 2013)

Lindy said:


> You can use a PO address for labeling...


 
I thought we should use the "manufacturing"  address. We can't use po box address when we register business name. Is that correct?


----------



## VanessaP (May 3, 2013)

I know there is a petition in to the FDA to get it changed to where we can use a PO Box. Last I checked, the FDA had emailed the group that submitted the petition and basically said "we acknowledge you sent this 6 months ago but we still haven't gotten to it."

In the US, legally, it is required to be street address of the manufacturer, packer or distributor if the business & phone number are not listed in the business's local phone book. So many people ignore it though, for the same security reason, which is why the petition has been put in. Of course, the government is going to get RIGHT on that 

http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-id...v8&view=text&node=21:7.0.1.2.11.2.1.3&idno=21


----------



## houseofwool (May 3, 2013)

Here is a link to the petition so that you can comment on it if you wish.

http://www.regulations.gov/#!submitComment;D=FDA-2012-P-0872-0001


----------



## lra (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I'm going to us po box address. I rather get fined than risking my own and family's life. 

One more thing, do you think i can use UPS mailbox? I check on their website. Their mailbox is using PMB # and real street address, not a po box number


----------



## new12soap (May 3, 2013)

In the US you are required to put the physical address of the manufacturer on the label, not a PO Box, no matter where it is located.  If you choose to violate that, that is up to you, but I don't think anyone on a public forum is going to tell you that it's okay.

If you do not want to list your physical address on your products then you have the option to list your company in a local directory.


----------



## lra (May 3, 2013)

new12soap said:


> In the US you are required to put the physical address of the manufacturer on the label, not a PO Box, no matter where it is located.  If you choose to violate that, that is up to you, but I don't think anyone on a public forum is going to tell you that it's okay.
> 
> If you do not want to list your physical address on your products then you have the option to list your company in a local directory.


 
You are right. There's no point to violate the rule. I'm going to list my company in local directory. Thanks for all of the advices


----------



## Lindy (May 4, 2013)

Sorry been absent.  There is discussion as to whether you can use a PO Box number on your labels in Canada.  To be on the safe side you should use your physical address.  However, I am double checking this with HC right now so when my first labeling workshop goes I will have all that info....  However when you are registering with Health Canada you _*must *_use your manufacturing address in case they need to do an inspection.  So in that way, if there is a complaint against you they know where you are which leads me to believe you should be able to use a PO Box #.

It is highly unlikely that someone is going to stalk you from an address on your soap label, but I do understand the concern.  I so can't speak about the US since I'm not involved on that side of the border.


----------



## ShayShay (May 9, 2013)

I am very curious about this since I have seen so much written about it. Long before I started making soap (only as a hobby at this point - no selling), I have been buying homemade soap from a variety of sellers, mostly on Etsy, but also at farmers and holiday markets. I have saved the wrappers or labels from most of the sellers I have bought from over the last several years and not one of them lists a physical street address. Since this seems to be such a hot topic, with emphasis on that fact that soap labels or packaging must contain a physical address, why do so many sellers not do it? And more so, they all seem to be getting away with it. (I am in the U.S. and have only bought from U.S. sellers). For you more experienced makers and sellers, what is your take on this?


----------



## lra (May 10, 2013)

I actually saw soap sold at wholefood have po box. That's why I started this thread.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 10, 2013)

"...why do so many sellers not do it?..."

Most likely they just plain don't know any better. Ignorance of the rules is not an acceptable defense for breaking them, however.

If you have a Very Good Reason to not put your full address on your soap label, then make that choice and live with it. If you don't have any better reason than "others don't do it", then make your labeling adhere to code and move on to something more useful and interesting.

I fully agree with Lindy -- it is highly unlikely that anyone is going to stalk, injure, steal from, or harass a person based on the address on a soap label. My business is at my home location. I have had my full name, full street address, phone, etc. on my business website, business cards, email signature, etc. for well over 10 years. I deal with people from all 50 states, including the local area. I have had zero issues with security in all that time.


----------



## la-rene (May 11, 2013)

I'm having thoughts about this issue as well, if I ever sell anything.  It concerns me because I live in LA, so I would probably get a listing in the phone book.  If anyone feels the need to find me at my home/place of business, they can do it there, and not from my label.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the GOV site that states address labeling?  I thought it only had to be done if you claimed the soap did anything like good for acne.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 25, 2013)

I hired an attorney at a law firm in a nearby city to formulate my business to a LLC. I asked him about the labeling issue concerning placing my home address (where I make my soap) or my PO Box address in another city. I stated I was concerned about security for my family and home - I did not want people showing up at all hours just to sniff the soap bars. I am also in a zoned location prohibiting residential selling. I told the lawyer about the FDA regulations about labeling and having a physical presences listed on the label and in the phone book plus my reluctance to do so. Here is his response: "I DON'T BLAME YOU!" Then he added his legal advice to me:

1. The FDA regulations are outdated. Land lines are being less used now while many business prefer cell phones. Thus no use being in the phone book.
2. If you have other contact information: cell phone number, website address listing an easy link for contact information, email address, PO Box number and even a fax number - those should be enough contact information.
3. Don't let the government scare you. If you feel uneasy giving out your home address on labels - just don't do it. 
4. In the unlikelihood of the police coming and telling you that you broke the law then ask the policeman for their home address, ask the judge and jury members for their home address and so on. The case would be closed on the spot. Sounds funny doesn't? *The lawyer was very serious.*

The lawyer said to label ingredients properly and give as much other contact info as necessary without giving your home address. So I took his advice and placed my PO Box number on all my labels and I refuse to worry about it. Neither should anyone else. 

If it concerns my home and family safety I am not taking any chances. I am sure if someone really wants to find out where I live he or she will find a way but I am not going to provide the easy way for them to do it - on reading a simple product label. There. I am off the soapbox now.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 25, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> Does anyone have a link to the GOV site that states address labeling?  I thought it only had to be done if you claimed the soap did anything like good for acne.




http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidancecomplianceregulatoryinformation/ucm074201.htm


----------



## Lindy (Jun 25, 2013)

In Canada you can use a Box Office according to Health Canada.


----------



## RockCreek (Nov 1, 2013)

Great post with good discussion. This address thing has me all worked up.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 1, 2013)

OK, this is what _I'm_ confused about.  Why does everyone reference the FDA when the FDA clearly states that they do not govern soaps?

http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidancecomplianceregulatoryinformation/ucm074201.htm

"Products that meet this definition of soap are regulated by the Consumer Product Safety Commission

 (CPSC), not by FDA. Please direct questions about these products, such as safety and labeling requirements, to CPSC."

And, honestly, I can't find anything about labeling on the Consumer Product Safety Commission website.  I sent them an email and will re-post with what they say!


----------

